# TORONTO | Yonge & Rich | 154m | 45 fl | U/C



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Saturday

Digging in!

20170617_083134 by K K, on Flickr

20170617_083149(0) by K K, on Flickr

20170617_083202 by K K, on Flickr

20170617_083206 by K K, on Flickr.

20170617_083323 by K K, on Flickr

20170617_083340 by K K, on Flickr

20170617_083425 by K K, on Flickr

20170617_083432 by K K, on Flickr

20170617_083435 by K K, on Flickr

20170617_083441 by K K, on Flickr

20170617_083448 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

July 15, 2017

Here comes the crane dressed all in yellow :banana:

DSCN1202 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN1193 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN1189 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN1210 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN1205 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN1213 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN1212 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN1226 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN1225 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN1216 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN1192 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...s-great-gulf-architectsalliance.18997/page-40


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

August 18, 2017

Damn that's deep! :nuts:

DSCN3206 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN3207 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN3211 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN3213 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN3218 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN3219 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN3221 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN3228 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN3230 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN3231 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN3233 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN3235 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN3242 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Sep 10, 2017

DSCN3881 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN3882 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN3883 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN3884 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN3886 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN3887 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN3890 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

@MoshiMoshii


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Sep 30, 2017

DSCN4055 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN4054 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN4051 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN4052 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN4053 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN4059 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN4060 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN4058 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN4061 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

I don't even care what the building looks like, just please god change the name!


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

@drum118


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Nov 12, 2017

DSCN4638 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN4640 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN4642 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN4644 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Dec 31, 2017

DSCN4894 by K K, on Flickr

DSCN4892 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Mar 11, 2018

20180311_110902 by K K, on Flickr

20180311_110849 by K K, on Flickr

20180311_110913 by K K, on Flickr

20180311_110911 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Mar 18, 2018

20180318_085430 by K K, on Flickr

20180318_085432 by K K, on Flickr

20180318_085548 by K K, on Flickr

20180318_085553 by K K, on Flickr

20180318_085600 by K K, on Flickr

20180318_085611 by K K, on Flickr

20180318_085637 by K K, on Flickr

20180318_085648 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

April 22, 2018

20180422_084709 by K K, on Flickr

20180422_084629 by K K, on Flickr

20180422_084631 by K K, on Flickr

20180422_084707 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

May 21, 2018

20180521_102730 by K K, on Flickr

20180521_102728 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

16/02/19










pic by drum118 at UT

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...architectsalliance.18997/page-45#post-1422759


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...s-great-gulf-architectsalliance.18997/page-48


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Friday:

Riverdale Park Sunset by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Riverdale Park Sunset by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Riverdale Park Sunset by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------

